# For Sale: Four Bridgestone Blizzak 22550r18 95H incl rim style 570M



## Brigjohn (Dec 28, 2021)

FOR IMMEDIATE SALE....Four Bridgestone Blizzak 22550r18 95H (runflat) including rim style 570M. Purchased 2019. Mounted on and off 2018 X2 by BMW dealer only during the winter months of 2019 and 2020. I now have an M4 and have no use for the four tires and wheels I have stored in temperature controlled storage location.


----------

